# Hahaha Look At Those Paws!



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I keep hearing from other dog owners about how big Teddy's feet are! Again and again.

Bystander - "Oh, wow! Look at the german shepherd pup! She's going to be huge. Look at those paws!"

Me - "No, I don't think so. Really, she's somewhat small for her age."

Bystander - "hahaha I think you're wrong. Her paws are huge."

Did you all hear this about your pup? Today a lab owner, a german shepherd owner, and a pointer owner all told me that Teddy was going to be big. In fact, they laughed when I said that Teddy should be on the small side of average. :shocked:


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Koshka has pretty big paws too, though he's starting to grow into them. His poppa has huge paws but is in standard so I guess they just have big paws in the line, heheh.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I got the same thing with Kopper. Some dogs just have big feet. Kopper has heavy bone and big clod-hoppers. Rocky has dainty little feet that remind me of deer hooves. Kopper is currently smaller than Rocky and will only end up a very little bit bigger than him. Big paws just means big paws; not necessarily big dog.


----------



## &RIGGS (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel like every person I've come into contact with since I got Riggs has said that. Well, either about his paws, ears, and/or tail. I used to think I was going to end up with this massive horse of a dog. Now he's 5.5 months old, about 21-22 inches tall and about 55-60 lbs. He's the smallest male of his litter as of last week. 

So...he's either going to continue growing at his puppy rate for another year  and hit 120 lbs or just be a big boned, big pawed, huge eared, long tailed hunk.

I'm voting for hunk...


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I also hear that all the time too...

&Riggs: Riggs is already a hunk!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

People always say that about my dogs paws too and I feel she is on the smaller side, of course when she is running through the house, she sounds like a horse


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, so it's not just me. 

But look at the feminine face! Does that look like a face that goes with huge paws on a regular-sized body?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She is only 3 months or so right?


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

llombardo said:


> She is only 3 months or so right?


Yeah. 13 weeks of adorableness.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> Ok, so it's not just me.
> 
> But look at the feminine face! Does that look like a face that goes with huge paws on a regular-sized body?



How much does she weigh?


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

llombardo said:


> How much does she weigh?


About 20 pounds. She's small with big paws!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In my opinion mine has a very small dainty face too. The ears and paws are bigger then the body Mine is 6.5 months and she only weighs about 48 pounds but she is very tall. Her trainer thinks that she is going to be tall and lanky which will work fine for agility when she's old enough.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jo_in_TX said:


> About 20 pounds. She's small with big paws!


From this point forward, take lots of pictures because they grow like weeds


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

People said that all the time about my black lab, Abby, when she was a puppy. She is 58lbs, very petite for a lab these days. But look at her goofy feet LOL










Huxley has the potential to be a bigger fella, 85-90lbs range, and I get comments on his feet all the time too.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Big feet=big heart!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Jo_in_TX said:


> I keep hearing from other dog owners about how big Teddy's feet are! :shocked:


 
One of my friends at the stable refers to Lycan's paws as his 'big ole clown shoes":laugh:

Jelpy


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to hear this all the time. My Zeeva grew into them. She is about 70lbs


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I have always compared Stella feet to big old mittins or clown feet, they look so dainty when she is lying down but man when they are muddy its like slap slap on the floor !!!


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I always get comments on Wendy's feet and "oh, she's gonna be big". But, really, she is tall and lanky. And the feet don't look big to me - I think she has slender small feet..

HUGE ears. But that's a different thread!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I had someone tell me that Kaos was going to weigh at least 100 pounds from the size of her feet :rofl: I didn't even think her feet are/were that big!










20 weeks
41.8 pounds


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

It's exaggerated by the angle, but Jazmyn had pretty big feet as well!









Furry puppy pads lol


----------

